
Ask HN: Alternatives to Google One? - a_lifters_life
I just got an email from Google that I&#x27;m going to be over my storage limit for Google One (Comprises gmail, google drive, google photos, etc) and wants me to now start paying.<p>For anyone whos been in this situation where did you move your files? Thanks
======
a_lifters_life
For anyone in this predicament - i used pcloud.com and left google's grasp

